# Interesting Vintage Citizen



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

I got this one recently, one I've wanted for a while - a Citizen Diamond Flake. These were first produced in 1962, with either 25 or 31 jewels, and were the thinnest men's watches at the time. With a movement measuring just 2.75mm deep, they beat Seiko's Gold Feather by 0.2mm! The case is about 36mm across, excluding crown, so not that big by modern standards, but it's all dial so looks bigger than that. Very delicate second hand and slender hour and minute hands go with the thin movement imho. I was chuffed to get one in SS too, many of these are gold plated. No movement shot since I don't want to risk scratching the case!:





































Stephen


----------



## Actaurus (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful and ultra simple. The hallmarks of a classical watch. Wear it in good health :thumbsup:


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Very simple and very classy.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

stylish,very stylish indeed.


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks for comments - I'd love to get the back off since the movements are nice in these old Citizen hand winds. Here's a pic of a gold plated model:










Stephen


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Stephen

Thats a great looking wach, very classy looking indeed! how about a wrist shot Â Â :thumbsup:

Regards Martin


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Hi Stephen
> 
> Thats a great looking wach, very classy looking indeed! how about a wrist shot Â Â :thumbsup:
> 
> Regards Martin


Here you go:










Stephen


----------



## cityhunter10 (Aug 30, 2010)

wow..very vintage & classic..


----------



## LozR (Jan 12, 2011)

I like that watch very much, elegant and understated.


----------



## med (Feb 14, 2011)

That's really nice.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Diamond Flake - Such a cool name.

Really nice watch!


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

minkle said:


> Diamond Flake - Such a cool name.
> 
> Really nice watch!


I agree B)

The movements on the higher grade Citizens at that time were rather nice too. Here's a shot my Super Deluxe for example:










Stephen


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Indeed. Very elegant.


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

Absolutely stunning. I can see why you are so chuffed. Does the serial number allow you to date it?


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

YouCantHaveTooManyWatches said:


> Absolutely stunning. I can see why you are so chuffed. Does the serial number allow you to date it?


It does indeed - September 1963 (first part of serial # indicates that - providing you know decade of production, the number 3 = 1963, and next two numbers are the month i.e. '09')

Stephen


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

Ah - September 1963 - just when I was starting primary school - little did I know then I'd be looking at fab watches like this one 48 years later and saying

"Very cool - truly stylish Mad Men early 60's retro chic"!?!? (and possibly it's just as well)


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

*Nice Job ! !*

Anybody know the history behind the name?


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Another vintage citizen


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> *Nice Job ! !*
> 
> Anybody know the history behind the name?


I don't know why the name was chosen exactly, but this watch was a direct competitor to the Seiko Gold Feather, so you can see why this type of name was chosen. The movement was 0.2mm thinner than the Seiko so was the thinnest watch in 1962, in Japan at least.

Stephen


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

What a lovely watch, I wish Citizen or Seiko would make a model like this now, simple, slim and elegant and devoid of all trinkets and useless "features".


----------

